# Train-Rite



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Train-Rite has made some changes on our Remote Release. All new releases that are sold after Aug 15, 2015 will have these changes. These changes will increase the power of the release and require less voltage to operate. Those of you who have our older releases we will up date them if requested. Cost is parts + labor and you get a new 1 year warranty just as you had when you bought you release.
Warren Price
Trainrite


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

So they have obsolete releases, you upgraded them, and if they want the better quality, they have to pay for the new ones, and the labor and shipping as well?? I have the new RRT Versa launcher, they upgraded servo's. Sent me 5 new servo's, plus three extra for my trouble, and a really nice T-shirt. Zero cost to me.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Robert
If you can make a product better you do it! We never had a problem with our releases but we found that we could do it better so changes were made. We do not use servo motors as they are weak and break often that's why we went to a electric motor! I have had three units come beck for repair this year only one was under warranty but all were fixed at our expense and sent back to the owner with a new one year warranty. If they want to update their release I will do this but not for free!
Warren Price


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I recently upgraded from an iPhone 4 to an iPhone 6...what an outrage, I had to pay full price for a new phone!

The next thing you know will happen, is that my jeans will wear out and I have to pay FULL PRICE for a pair of new jeans!!! :shock:


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

You had to pay full price for an updated iphone also?!!! I didn't even get a free T-Shirt either!! What is this world coming to?


----------

